# Chammer Time



## Tw!st3dVaP0r (25/10/13)

ooo Santa ive been good please let me find one of these under the Xmas tree





http://101vape.com/coming-soon/149-the-chammer-mod-.html#oid=1006_83

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CraftyZA (25/10/13)

I'm assuming it takes a 18350 battery?
I can see myself with one of those. Seeing as I also have the Ithaka clone it it a natural progression of things

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Derick (25/10/13)

I feel it should be called 'Hammer of the gods' dear lord it is beautiful

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nightfearz (29/10/13)

Only he who is worthy shall posses the power of Chammer...


----------



## CraftyZA (29/10/13)

And here is the Original

Kato Hammer
http://www.tastyvaping.com/products/hammer-by-kato
at a Whopping $280 I present to you... the Kato Hammer!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## VapeKing (29/10/13)

What size battery does this thing take


----------



## CraftyZA (29/10/13)

490 or 350. No support for 650 for obvious reasons.


----------



## Tw!st3dVaP0r (29/10/13)

they should make it kinetic chargable lol .. walking around hiting everythign with the hammer to make sure your batery stays full

ooo hulk smash lmao


----------



## Nightfearz (29/10/13)

Me want, me want!!!! damn why dont they have a drooly smiley...?
but $280. i gotta find me a job n the good old US of A


----------



## CraftyZA (29/10/13)

Tw!st3dVaP0r said:


> they should make it kinetic chargable lol .. walking around hiting everythign with the hammer to make sure your batery stays full
> 
> ooo hulk smash lmao


 

On the clone yes. But If I own a Kato, and someone scratch it by hitting something..... someone will bleed!


----------

